
Gitlab Handbook - vickyonit
https://about.gitlab.com/handbook/
======
jobvandervoort
Nice to see this posted. Happy to answer any questions.

Of note: we require every single new team member, independent of position, to
make at least one or two merge requests towards the handbook. This way
everyone knows how to contribute to it.

------
hga
_The GitLab team handbook is the central repository for how we run the
company. As part of our dedication to being as open and transparent as
possible, the handbook is open to the world...._

